# My poodle's shedding!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm...I am no expert by any means. How old is he? Could he be "blowing his coat" and getting his adult coat?


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Skye said:


> Hmmm...I am no expert by any means. How old is he? Could he be "blowing his coat" and getting his adult coat?


I don't think so, he is only 12 weeks old.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there any chance the litter could have two dads?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

cbrand asked that question on this thread.

Having papers is no guarantee of a purebred dog.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

I guess there is the chance. The dad was a stud. If another dog got in somehow.....it's possible i guess.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, if mom was outside going potty for a bit or whatever, maybe an intact lab was nearby or something and tagged her and you're the only one that got that pup?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is anyone an allergy sufferer? I would be pretty disappointed to have a poodle shedding that much, people purchase poodles in many cases for the low to no shedding. I would contact the breeder.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Well if he is a mix, I'll be disappointed of course, but he is such a wonderful dog that it wouldn't really matter. I worry more that he may have SA. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I would get him in to see the vet as soon as possible. Only they can tell you for sure what's going on with your dog's skin and hair. Good luck! I hope it's nothing serious.

As for him being a mix, I would be more than disappointed--you've been defrauded if you were under the impression that you were buying a purebred poodle. I would go back to the breeder and ask for at least a partial refund. Tell them you're willing to keep the dog, but you don't feel like you should have paid full price for him.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I would ask for a DNA to check if he is purebred.
It is not that expensive.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Did the pup just get groomed? Sometimes little short hair bits remain in the coat and you'll notice them on the sheets, etc.

It iis absolutely impossible that a purebred 12 wk old puppy would shed a single hair. Fleas cause scratching and the toenails could be pulling hairs out.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

I did have him groomed about a week ago, maybe thats is. I don't know though. I'm really starting to question if he is all poodle. It's not just that his coat has a different texture, its also got that sort of greasy feel and doggy smell to it, that the other poodle i have, and the one's i have seen just don't have.
Can I get a DNA test from my vet, or do I have to go somewhere special?


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Sebaceous Adenitis? I know it's a genetic skin thing that can cause the hair to thin and fall out, and it causes some scaling. Does anyone know more? Should I have him tested for that? He has an appointment on Thursday....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

SA generally doesn't manifest itself till after age 2 and sometimes not until old age....but heck it could be anything. the test for SA is kinda painful and they sedate the dog for it,,,send the samples away and then you get results. Not an instanteous diagnosis. I would ask the breeder what vet she uses and ask that vet if they've seen any of her dogs come in for weird skin disorders like you're describing.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like he's either stressed or maybe has an allergy to his food or something. That would be the first two things I would eliminate before putting him through painful testing at that age.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

I had no idea how invasive that test was! It sounds awful. I may just be paranoid. I just want so much for him to be healthy. He is such a sweet boy, and we all love him so much.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Poodle puppies don't shed at all??

Panda sheds a very small amount, I mean I see 3-4 hairs on me after I have been cuddling him, there are normally a few again 3-4 on the sofa but nothing comes out when you stroke him and there are no hairs on the floor.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jager doesn't shed at all. The only time I find hairs is a few in the brush after I brush him. Otherwise, no hair on me, the couch, the floor, etc.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm, When I brush Panda I have to use a comb to get the hair out of the slicker, there is normally about 1/2- 1 tablespoon of hair (weird measurement i know)


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope ur guy is OK. Good luck on ur vet appt. The only place I find hair is Lincoln's brush! Keep us posted!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Panda said:


> hmm, When I brush Panda I have to use a comb to get the hair out of the slicker, there is normally about 1/2- 1 tablespoon of hair (weird measurement i know)


Thanks, I'm just eating my lunch. Tuna with a tablespoon of hair. I mean mayo. LOL

I always brush loose hairs off of Teddy, but they don't just fall off (that I've observed). Then again, I also brush loose hairs off my own head on a regular basis.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I can get loads of coat out of Paris when I'm brushing her, but she has masses of the stuff and I'm not very careful with my brushing of her (like I would be for a show dog or something!) but in saying that there's not a single hair in her bed or anything at home and that hasn't even been washed in ages. lol!

Poodles moult; all animals with hair moult, including us people! But poodles shouldn't be 'shedding' hair really... The odd hair now and again is normal, especilly on a shorter coat as they don't get caught up like they do in a long coat, but a noticable number of hairs every single time they're stopping somewhere is a bit odd...

But in saying that, I'd also be not worrying too much until they had an adult coat properly, cos I've seen weird puppy coats before that turned into perfectly fine adult coats!!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzy has never shed, she is just now 9 months. I only get hair when I brush her.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Neither Romeo, nor Brandy shed. The only time there is loose hair is when I brush them. Now my Havanese is a whole different story, even though he is not suppose to shed.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> Neither Romeo, nor Brandy shed. The only time there is loose hair is when I brush them. Now my Havanese is a whole different story, even though he is not suppose to shed.


Interesting! Since I am looking at Havanese and minis; my daughter has allergies!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

The hair shouldn't shed. But it does break off 

I too would wonder about allergies. What food is he on? 

Id als. Contact the breeder. She may have had a sibling with a similar coat texture in a past litter


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

This was discussed on another list. My reply is the same: no puppy of ANY breed should be losing hair at 11 or 12 weeks. Look for mites, skin infection, and the greasy feel is a tip off for S.A., no matter what the age.
I would take the pup to a vet, not worry about a DNA test.
Carole


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Charlie's lab work came back today! He is perfectly fine!!!!
Our vet thinks his hair loss was probably just the stress from leaving his mommy and sibs. So we are all so very thankful. His breeder was wonderful about the whole thing too. She offered to split the vet bills for the work up. She is a very lovely women, and called almost every day to touch base till we found out what was wrong. Or in this case what wasn't wrong=) Thank you all so much for your advice and input.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

What a lovely breeder! Wouldn't it be nice if they were all that caring! 

I am glad to hear your little one is fit and healthy, you must be so relieved


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Panda said:


> hmm, When I brush Panda I have to use a comb to get the hair out of the slicker, there is normally about 1/2- 1 tablespoon of hair (weird measurement i know)


Poodles shed at about the same rate as humans--in other words, not much. But softer coats seem to shed a bit more than proper harsh coats, and what you're describing doesn't sound like much. If you're getting that once or twice a week, I wouldn't worry. If you can brush out that much every day, then you may have a problem.
You may be brushing too hard, or with an inferior brush--in that case you're breaking the hairs off, which isn't actually shedding. I have completely stopped using a slicker on poodles, and have gotten beautiful results with Safari brand pin brushes. They're cheap, but they work well and don't damage the coat nearly as much as a slicker. (you'll have to brush a little more often with a pin brush, but it's a quicker process.)

To the OP, Flash did start shedding much more than usual for a few weeks. I took him to the vet, and found out he had hookworms. Problems with diet can also cause hair loss and skin issues. Although with allergies I usually see itchy, dandruffy, or scaly skin rather than bumps. 
The hairs leftover from grooming should clear out in a day or two. If he's shedding a week after his groom, it's not from cut hair.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a cheap slicker from pets at home which was about £3 so may be breaking the hair. Although saying that Panda does have dandruff, MUCH less than when we first got him home, but still has some there, mainly on his back near his tail and he is an itchy dog. I took him to the vet on Thursday and they checked for walking dandruff but it was not that and they said to give him oils with his food and see what happens, they suggested yumega brand supplement or evening primrose capsules from the health food store but we are using salmon oil since it has measurements for dogs so we know how much to give him.

We have changed his food since we got him home and I have read it can take up to 6 weeks to see any changes and since we have only had him 8 weeks he wont have been on his new food for 6 weeks yet as he was on the Royal Cannin we got from the breeder for a while. It could be allergies with him since he scratches so much or he could just have dry skin and the salmon oil may help..... either that or we are using a crappy brush and should get a new one 0_o


----------

